
Zuckerberg wanted meet at Clinton campaign to understand “political operations” - serb348
https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15092#efmARfAUUAZoAd9AeeAf6
======
mirkules
I always said that politics should be left to politicians. Nobody is fooled
that by thinly-veiled "philantropic efforts" what is really meant is "using
Facebook's huge platform to further some political agenda"

If we are happy having engineers deal in politics, we should never be
surprised when politicians deal in engineering.

~~~
tssva
Politics should be left to politicians is what has us in the boat we are in.
Engineers, teachers, poets, plumbers, horse trainers, Walmart greeters, and
everyone else should be involved in politics.

~~~
cafard
Provided always that they remember that politics is not engineering, classroom
teaching, etc.

~~~
tssva
To quote Thomas Mann, "everything is politics".

------
iUsedToCode
Nobody wants to touch a political issue with a stick. The US election is a
nightmare now, you get no good choices. Well, i think it was similar this
couple of years across many places. Democracy is just not compatible with huge
masses of not-so-well-educated people millions of who are dependent on the
social security programs.

I don't have a better solution. I just see that all this corruption, this
waste and idiocy is almost scary. I cant wait for AI or something similar to
help sort this out. People fundamentally cannot make good decisions about so
many complex issues all at once.

But if you don't talk about politics here, that's ok too. I enjoy the high
quality of conversations and don't want to lower it.

~~~
flowersoldier
I'm not so sure we live in a Democracy anymore. Peggy Noonan wrote an article
suggesting we live in a 2 tiered society - we have people who make the
Policies and the people who have to live with the Policies (the Policed). The
Policy Makers set policies to protect their own interests, which don't
necessarily align with the general population. We're at a point now where the
population is taken out of the decision making process. IMO I don't think we
can call the US a democracy anymore.

~~~
adrr
US was never a democracy hence the electoral college. Founders didn't trust
the public to elected the highest position in government or US senators. Only
the house was directly elected.

------
tssva
Headline is incorrect. Zuckerberg wanted to meet with John Podesta while he
was on a trip to the area. No mention of meeting at any Clinton campaign
office. In fact the last message in the thread was an attempt to arrange a
meeting time at Facebook campus.

Even if the title was suppose to be "wanted to meet with Clinton campaign".
This is not necessarily accurate either. Zuckerberg did want to meet with John
Podesta, but nothing indicates it was in reference directly to his role in the
Clinton campaign. Zuckerberg has been more than willing to cross party lines
to push his agenda, one I don't necessarily wholly agree with, and I imagine
invitations of this sort went out to those experienced in creating political
organizations across both parties.

The headline is phrased to attempt to imply a connection between Facebook and
the Clinton campaign which the linked to email does not support.

~~~
serb348
Couldnt fit in complete title!! I just tried to trim "Facebook CEO Zuckerberg
wanted to meet with Clinton campaign to "help his understanding" of "political
operations" " off twitter linck

~~~
tssva
Zuckerberg requested meeting with Podesta to help understanding of "political
operations"

Reflects the purpose of the meeting and who it was with. The twitter title is
misleading since Zuckerberg didn't want to meet with him in his role as
Clinton campaign manager. He was even willing to wait until after the
election.

------
x2398dh1
The thing that horrifies me the most is that the COO of Facebook would write
an email subject line as vague and inappropriately capitalized as, "in case
you have time."

